
Ask HN: What CI do you use in your team? - somada141
Hi all,<p>My team of about 30 devs has been using Codeship since I came onboard ca. 2yrs ago. For a variety of reasons we&#x27;ve been talking about moving unto a different solution and while our DevOps guy (yeah we sadly only have 1 DevOps guy) has been talking about Jenkins (which is already used by our testing team), some of us are daunted by the prospect of having 1 overworked person having to additionally manage a Jenkins installation.<p>While the previous team I&#x27;ve worked in used Jenkins, the DevOps&#x2F;dev ratio was far more favourable (startup, 2 DevOps people and 5 devs), and even so our Jenkins installation would still leak and require a lot of love.<p>Thus, I was wondering what solution y&#x27;all might be using in a professional environment in mid-sized teams.<p>Some context:
- All our repos are in private GitHub repos (so GitLab&#x2F;GitLab-CI ain&#x27;t an option).
- We&#x27;re working with over 100 CI&#x27;ed projects and have 2-3 concurrent builds (I believe increasing that number without breaking the bank is one of the reasons we&#x27;re moving but I&#x27;m not 100%)
- We primarily work in Python&#x2F;JS&#x2F;Java.
- All our stuff runs on Google App Engine.
======
moasda
We use Jenkins [1] for CI. Every team runs its own Jenkins instance and has an
individually configured CI pipeline. The more we grow, the higher raises the
wish to unify the Jenkins CI/CD flow.

[1] [https://jenkins.io/](https://jenkins.io/)

~~~
somada141
Have y'all had any maintenance/upkeep issues operating multiple instances?

~~~
moasda
Initially, this approach had many advantages, because every team could
individually configure its Jenkins instance and toolchain without being at
risk to break each other's pipeline. This was just fine.

After some while, when CI is running well, the focus goes away from CI to
other fancy development things. So, updating and maintaining the CI pipeline
becomes a more dull job and we think about replacing the individual CI
pipelines by a unified one.

------
ethanjonescb
Hey, there -

Writing here from CodeShip -- I'd love to hear your feedback on the issues
you're having and why you're looking at moving to another tool.

Let me know if you're open to a non-sales call so that we can be sure to get
your input document and understand your issues. Feel free to contact
feedback@codeship.com if you'd like to set something up or send us some notes.

~~~
deftnerd
This isn't what the author was asking about, but a different observation... I
find it to be a put-off to ask people to create an account to review pricing
and configuration options.

You do give a range (free to $50), which is nice, but hiding more details
behind the requirement to sign up made me not even want to try the service.

